# Travolto dagli eventi (e da xfree 4.3.0) -> fontconfig?

## Peach

Dopo il nuovo emerge che ho fatto installandomi il nuovo xfree (per me) 4.3.0 sistemo qui e lì, riavvio e track! le xsession nn durano + di 10 sec... e vengo rispedito brutalmente in console... (da gdm)

ora sono un paio di giorni che ci impazzisco dietro...

prima ho scoperto che lanciando startx non mi dava problemi, ma se tipo provavo a lanciare galeon mi ritornava il seguente errore:

```
No fonts found; this probably means that the fontconfig library is not correctly configured. You may need to edit the fonts.conf configuration file....
```

mentre dal log di xfree:

```
Warning: Cannot convert string "" to type XftFont
```

ora: prima di aggiornare, tutto andava perfettamente (apparte qualche mio scazzo per nn aver capito come installare i ttf di win... vabé).. che ora mi venga a dire che i font nn ci sono mi girano...

allora provo a sfogliare forum, bestemmie varie e vengo bacchettato sulle mani da un ragazzo di #gentoo su ircnet, il quale mi fa notare che con la nuova versione di xfree, xft è incluso e dev'essere rimosso prima di aggiornare: emerge -C xft; emerge xfree... lancio gdm ma nada... stesso problema...

quindi rilancio XF86config e riconfiguro tutto... nn si sa mai (tra l'altro il caricamento del modulo DRI a che serve? lo uncommento?)

provo inutilmente con fc-cache (e fc-list mi da una bella e forbita lista di fonts) reemergo fontcache, infine lo aggiorno al 2.2.0 (versione masked) e ora lanciando gdm mi appare un simpatico popup che dice:

```
"la tua sessione nn è durata + di 10 sec bla bla bla questo problema può essere causato da un problema: provate con failsafe"
```

da .xsession-errors:

```
/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession//Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp

/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession//Default: running: sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:20.Xservers" -h "" -l :20 root
```

è un notevole passo in avanti, nn trovate???   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ok... per ora mi pare tutto.. da qualche parte mi hanno consigliato di reinstallare tutto, un bel # emerge -e world , e via! ma mi pare un po' estrema come soluzione... qualche consiglio? ditemi se vi servono info a riguardo...

datemi degli step procedurali...

riemergo qualcosa? xfree? fontconfig? pango? abeluzzazzao?

grazie in anticipo...Last edited by Peach on Fri Apr 25, 2003 12:32 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Peach

Posto qui anche XF86Config per togliere qualche possibile dubbio:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "xtt"

    Load       "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "250 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "DEX 7100+"

    HorizSync   30-70

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Hercules 3D Prophet Ti"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Hercules 3D Prophet Ti"

    Monitor     "DEX 7100+"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

----------

## cerri

Posta il file /var/log/XFree.0.log

----------

## Peach

Ecco qui XFree86.0.log

```

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20-gentoo-r1 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 22 April 2003

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Thu Apr 24 11:37:32 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "DEX 7100+"

(**) |   |-->Device "Hercules 3D Prophet Ti"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "250 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) XKB: layout: "it"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(++) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x8000280c, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3099 card 1043,8064 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 13f6,0111 card 1043,80e2 rev 10 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 105a,0d30 card 105a,4d33 rev 02 class 01,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 1106,3044 card 153b,1146 rev 46 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 109e,0350 card 0000,0000 rev 12 class 04,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3074 card 1043,8052 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 0000,0000 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 1b class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 1b class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:4: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 1b class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0151 card 1681,0051 rev a4 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xeff00000 - 0xfbffffff (0xc100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI: (0:15:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt848 Video Capture rev 18, Mem @ 0xef000000/12

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV15DDR [GeForce2 Ti] rev 164, Mem @ 0xee000000/24, 0xf0000000/27, BIOS @ 0xefff0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xfc000000 from 0xfdffffff to 0xfbffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xec800000 - 0xec8007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xed0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xed800000 - 0xed81ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xefff0000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xef000000 - 0xef000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xec800000 - 0xec8007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xed0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xed800000 - 0xed81ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xefff0000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xef000000 - 0xef000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xec800000 - 0xec8007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xed0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xed800000 - 0xed81ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xefff0000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xef000000 - 0xef000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "xtt"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libxtt.a

(II) Module xtt: vendor="X-TrueType Server Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.3.1

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font xtt

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4349

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4349

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-4349  Thu Mar 27 19:02:58 PST 2003

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xec800000 - 0xec8007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xed0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xed800000 - 0xed81ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xefff0000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xef000000 - 0xef000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xec800000 - 0xec8007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xed0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xed800000 - 0xed81ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xefff0000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xef000000 - 0xef000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [31] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xF0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xEE000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce2 Ti

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Detected TV Encoder: Chrontel 7007

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 300 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) NVIDIA(0): DEX 7100+: Using hsync range of 30.00-70.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): DEX 7100+: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 300.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1024x768,DEX 7100+) mode clock 94.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 90MHz

(WW) (1152x864,DEX 7100+) mode clock 108MHz exceeds DDC maximum 90MHz

(WW) (1280x960,DEX 7100+) mode clock 108MHz exceeds DDC maximum 90MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1280x1024,DEX 7100+) mode clock 108MHz exceeds DDC maximum 90MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1400x1050,DEX 7100+) mode clock 122MHz exceeds DDC maximum 90MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1600x1024,DEX 7100+) mode clock 106.91MHz exceeds DDC maximum 90MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "700x525" (height 1050 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1152 x 864

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (330, 250) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (88, 87)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xec800000 - 0xec8007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xed000000 - 0xed0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xed800000 - 0xed81ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xefff0000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xef000000 - 0xef000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [32] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [33] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): AGP 4X successfully initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1152x864"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) [GLX]: Initializing GLX extension

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Warning: font renderer for ".TTF" already registered at priority 10

Warning: font renderer for ".TTC" already registered at priority 10

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1152 hbeg: 1216 hend: 1344 httl: 1600

              vdsp: 864 vbeg: 865 vend: 868 vttl: 900 flags: 5

```

prima di aggiornare fontconfig al posto di "Warning: font renderer for ".TTF" already registered at priority 10; Warning: font renderer for ".TTC" already registered at priority 10" c'era un grosso punto di domanda rappresentato da "Warning: Cannot convert string "" to type XftFont"Last edited by Peach on Sat Apr 26, 2003 4:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

altra cosuccia...

ho trovato questo thread -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49551

Ora mi dico... ho notato che riemergendo fontconfig verso la fine ti fanno notare: 

"se dovete fare modifiche ai fontpaths usate local.conf anzichè fonts.conf"

ok... se ce l'avessi molto volentieri!!!

sono l'unico a non averlo quel file???

e poi... può essere veramente dovuto alla mancanza dei ttf ?

...boh, così... pensieri danzanti nella mia mente...

----------

## Peach

se volete posso pure dirvi cosa ho emerso e cosa non ho emerso per farvi capire che le mani in giro nn le ho messo + di tanto   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cerri

Beh mi sembra un problema di font, in effetti...

Utilizzi xfs?

----------

## Peach

Non lo so... come dicevo dal topic 

SONO STATO TRAVOLTO DAGLI EVENTI

quindi ti giuro che nn so che cosa sto facendo e sto sinceramente meditando di fare un bell'

```
# emerge -e world
```

in ogni caso ho fatto partire xft con

```
# /etc/init.d/xft start
```

mi scansiona tutto, bla bla bla 

faccio partire X, e track!, stesso errore... solito 

in + agli errori di XFree86.0.log dopo aver provato a far partire licq (che mi è stato terminato per ragioni a me ignote, se mi dici ti dico che m'ha scritto) è ricomparsa (in coda a quello che ho già postato precedentemente) quella famigerata quanto misteriosa

```
Warning: Cannot convert string "" to type XftFont
```

io ti sto già rendendo grazie per solo aver iniziato ad affrontare il mio caso, caro cerri, ma sto davvero pensando se fare un

```
# emerge -e world
```

o riprendere l'install da (quasi) 0...

cosa consiglieresti, in questo ultimo disperato tentativo di riportare tutto alla normalità?   :Confused: 

----------

## Peach

perchè dico questo?

perchè ultimamente, soltanto lavorando via consolle, mi si è freezzato tutto più volte in occasioni peraltro slegate completamente l'une alle altre, e ieri nel testare queste ultime cose ho avuto un bel crash violento con codicilli a schermo...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## shev

 *Peach wrote:*   

> [...] ultimamente, soltanto lavorando via consolle, mi si è freezzato tutto più volte in occasioni peraltro slegate completamente l'une alle altre, e ieri nel testare queste ultime cose ho avuto un bel crash violento con codicilli a schermo...  

 

Non per gufare, ma qualche mese fa ho avuto problemini simili su una delle mie macchine, con blocchi improvvisi, segfault sparsi e altri problemi apparentemente inspiegabili, e dopo numerosi tentativi sono giunto alla conclusione che la colpa era del chipset della scheda madre (nato sfigato di suo). Cambiata mobo (rimasto uguale il resto) è tornato tutto perfetto.

Quindi se ne hai la possibilità fatti qualche test hardware per escludere almeno questa categoria di problemi (ovviamente dubito fortemente che i problemi di font siano legati a questo, io mi riferisco solo ai blocchi più o meno vioelnti e randomici che dici).

In bocca al lupo!   :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Codicilli a schermo??? OOPS??? Brutta prova.

Cmq, prova

```
fc-cache -f -v
```

----------

## Peach

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Non per gufare, ma qualche mese fa ho avuto problemini simili su una delle mie macchine, con blocchi improvvisi, segfault sparsi e altri problemi apparentemente inspiegabili, e dopo numerosi tentativi sono giunto alla conclusione che la colpa era del chipset della scheda madre (nato sfigato di suo). Cambiata mobo (rimasto uguale il resto) è tornato tutto perfetto.
> 
> Quindi se ne hai la possibilità fatti qualche test hardware per escludere almeno questa categoria di problemi (ovviamente dubito fortemente che i problemi di font siano legati a questo, io mi riferisco solo ai blocchi più o meno vioelnti e randomici che dici).
> 
> In bocca al lupo!  

 

vuoi sapere l'ultima???

ho la ventolina del northbridge (VIA KT266a) che ora ogni tanto smette di girare.. così... come le pare a lei!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

tra l'altro questa ventolina ha dei ganci che nn capisco come premere per sfilarla per almeno cambiarla!!! ARGH.... 

grazie per avermi avvisato in tempo...   :Question: 

 :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  RISCHIOOOOOOOOOOO  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## cerri

Potrebbe essere normale.

Controlla nel bios il valore del tuo chipset e utilizza un qualche tool di monitoraggio per verificarne la temperatura.

----------

## Peach

no no... poco tempo fa aveva iniziato a vibrare in maniera piuttosto fastidiosa.. da un po' di tempo aveva smesso e ora capisco perchè, aveva proprio smesso di girare  :Very Happy: 

cmq

ho fatto:

```
# fc-cache -f -v

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1": caching, 29 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTFWin": caching, 945 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont": caching, 78 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/sharefonts": caching, 21 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype": caching, 30 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts": caching, 0 fonts, 1 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/afms": caching, 0 fonts, 1 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/afms/adobe": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi": caching, 348 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi": caching, 358 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/root/.fonts": skipping, no such directory

fc-cache: succeded

#

```

ma stesso problema gdm nn se la sente proprio di partire..

startx invece..

allora: da root galeon parte senza problemi

se invece lancio startx come utente galeon nn parte...

ecco qui alcuni exit codes per alcune app che ho provato a lanciare in startx:

```
$ xchat-2

** (xchat-2:8035): WARNING **: Cannot open font file for font Verdana 11

** (xchat-2:8035): WARNING **: Cannot open fallback font, nothing to do

$ galeon

** (galeon-bin:8036): WARNING **: Cannot open font file for font Verdana 10

** (galeon-bin:8036): WARNING **: Cannot open fallback font, nothing to do

$ licq 

12:10:11: [WRN] Licq: Ignoring stale lockfile (pid 6694)

12:10:11: [ERR] Unable to load plugin (kde-gui): /usr/lib/licq/licq_kde-gui.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

tutto questo dopo aver fatto partire l'X font server e fatto l'fc-cache di cui sopra l'output...

----------

## cerri

 *Peach wrote:*   

> no no... poco tempo fa aveva iniziato a vibrare in maniera piuttosto fastidiosa.. da un po' di tempo aveva smesso e ora capisco perchè, aveva proprio smesso di girare 
> 
> cmq
> 
> ho fatto:
> ...

 

C'e' un errore nel tuo file XF86Config.

Guarda qui:

```
(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/" does not exist. 

   Entry deleted from font path. 
```

e qui

```
fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype": caching, 30 fonts, 0 dirs
```

Come vedi le directory sono differenti.

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ma stesso problema gdm nn se la sente proprio di partire..

 

Posti l'errore?

 *Peach wrote:*   

> startx invece..
> 
> allora: da root galeon parte senza problemi
> 
> se invece lancio startx come utente galeon nn parte...
> ...

 

Prova a correggere XF86Config: Verdana e' un truetype, ma XFree non lo puo' usare.

 *Peach wrote:*   

> tutto questo dopo aver fatto partire l'X font server e fatto l'fc-cache di cui sopra l'output...

 

Perche' dovrebbe aver aggiustato l'elenco di file.

CMQ puoi provare ad aggiungere nel file XF86Config PRIMA di tutte le tue fontpath la stringa

```
FontPath     "unix/:7100"
```

.

Fai partire xfs con 

```
/etc/init.d/xfs start
```

 prima di xdm e facci sapere...

----------

## Peach

allora... procedo con ordine..

Ho sistemato l'errore con la dir, ora nn mi da più errori in XF86Config.0.log

ma i problemi rimangono

allora l'errore che ti dicevo mi viene fuori - se nn erro - solo quando lancio startx come utente e nn come root e l'errore è il seguente:

```
Warning: Cannot convert string "" to type XftFont
```

non solo, cosa che da root nn mi capita, ma anche se ho sistemato la dir dei truetype se lancio un app come utente mi viene fuori il solito errore:

```
$ xchat-2 

** (xchat-2:8035): WARNING **: Cannot open font file for font Verdana 11 

** (xchat-2:8035): WARNING **: Cannot open fallback font, nothing to do 

$ galeon 

** (galeon-bin:8036): WARNING **: Cannot open font file for font Verdana 10 

** (galeon-bin:8036): WARNING **: Cannot open fallback font, nothing to do 

```

mentre da root no...

e per ultima cosa:

ho aggiunto in testa ai FontPath

```
FontPath "unix/:7100"
```

ma mi viene fuori questo errore (sia da root che non)

```
Could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list!
```

bof...

possibile che sia qualcosa legato alla variabile USE ? se ben ricordo quando ho installato Xfree 3.2.xx (insomma la versione precedente) nn avevo ancora messo mano a USE...

dimmi che ti posto...

----------

## cerri

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ xchat-2
> ```
> ...

 

Fai: 

```
strace -fF -Tv -o log.log xchat-2
```

 e dai un'occhiata al file log.log che viene generato. Cerca l'entry in cui va a cercare i font.

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> FontPath "unix/:7100"
> ```
> ...

 

Sembra che xfs non sia up.

Fai: 

```
netstat -an | grep 7100
```

e dicci cosa visualizzi.

----------

## Peach

ok... 

con

```
# netstat -an | grep 7100
```

nn da nessun output...

invece con

```
$ strace -fF -Tv -o log.log xchat-2
```

ho forse in mano la soluzione al problema...

leggi qui, cosa appare prima che esca

```
...

8515  brk(0x81c3000)                    = 0x81c3000 <0.000005>

8515  open("/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTFwin/verdana.ttf", O_RDONLY) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied) <0.000025>

8515  getpid()                          = 8515 <0.000005>

8515  brk(0x81cb000)                    = 0x81cb000 <0.000006>

8515  write(2, "\n** (xchat-2:8515): WARNING **: "..., 74) = 74 <0.000272>

8515  brk(0x81cc000)                    = 0x81cc000 <0.000012>

8515  open("/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTFwin/verdana.ttf", O_RDONLY) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied) <0.000024>

8515  getpid()                          = 8515 <0.000005>

8515  write(2, "\n** (xchat-2:8515): WARNING **: "..., 73) = 73 <0.000263>

8515  _exit(1)                          = ?

```

----------

## cerri

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ok... 
> 
> con
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Male, xfs non sta su. Controlla per sicurezza con 

```
ps -eaf | grep xfs
```

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 8515  brk(0x81c3000)                    = 0x81c3000 <0.000005>
> 
> ...

 

Controlla i permessi.

```
ls -l /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTFwin/
```

 dovrebbe illuminare!  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

```
# ls -l /etc/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/

total 236

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root        69632 Apr 26 13:52 100dpi

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root        69632 Apr 26 13:52 75dpi

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Apr 22 18:24 CID

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Apr 26 13:52 Speedo

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Apr 26 13:52 TTF

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root        24576 Apr 22 18:24 TTFwin

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Apr 26 13:52 Type1

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Apr 26 13:52 cyrillic

drwxr-xr-x    3 root     root         4096 Apr 29 13:22 encodings

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          284 Apr 22 18:53 fonts.cache-1

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Apr 26 13:52 freefont

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Apr 22 18:23 local

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root        16384 Apr 26 13:52 misc

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Apr 26 13:52 sharefont

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Apr 26 13:52 truetype

drwxrwxr-x    2 root     root         4096 Apr 22 18:24 ukr

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Apr 26 13:52 util

```

```
# ps -eaf | grep xfs

xfs       6266     1  0 13:22 ?        00:00:00 /usr/X11R6/bin/xfs -daemon -config /etc/X11/fs/config -droppriv -user xfs -port -1

```

----------

## cerri

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # ls -l /etc/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/
> ```
> ...

 

Ma il comando era diverso !!!  :Very Happy: 

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # ps -eaf | grep xfs
> 
> ...

 

Beh, almeno quello!  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

si lol, la stanchezza fa degli scherzoni....

 :Laughing: 

cmq...

risolto...

i file erano tutti in sola lettura per root

sistemato quello è andato..

ma mi chiedo... xchè incartarsi lì quando di verdana ce n'era un'altro nella cartella TTF ? misteri...

tra l'altro la dir TTFwin l'avevo "oscurata" da XF86Config...

in ogni caso: GRAZIE CERRI   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ma mi chiedo... xchè incartarsi lì quando di verdana ce n'era un'altro nella cartella TTF ?

 

Perche' quella cartella non risulta da nessuna parte, ne sul file di conf di XFree ne su fontconfig.

Guarda:

```
# fc-cache -f -v

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1": caching, 29 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTFWin": caching, 945 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont": caching, 78 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/sharefonts": caching, 21 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype": caching, 30 fonts, 0 dirs
```

Come vedi, l'unica directory linkata e' TTFWIN e non TTF.

CMQ prego  :Wink: 

----------

